
Code Podcast on P2P protocols: BitTorrent, Git, Dat, Scuttlebutt - flpvsk
https://codepodcast.com/posts/2018-07-05-p2p-people-to-people/
======
flpvsk
Hey Hacker News,

I'm Andrey, the host of the podcast. The episode has started off as an
exploration of Merkle Trees and their role in decentralized software (spoiler:
they are everywhere). As I was interviewing people I became curious about how
p2p protocols work in general, what are common traits and practices, what can
we as developers learn from them and how can we use them in our projects.

It was a fascinating journey! I've learned a lot and it changed my view on the
future of software architecture. The client-server model that we're used to
now seems outdated and flawed. So I'm curious:

* What do you think about the future P2P protocols? Will they stay a niche toy for engineers or will they become more widespread? * Did you build anything on top of IPFS, Dat, Scuttlebutt etc? How was your experience as a developer? How was the experience of the user?

Also, I'm always looking for ways to make the show better, so please send in
your feedback and suggestions.

